# Who to fly with?



## chellebubbles

Finally got our visa's, now who to fly with singapore airlines or qantas???


----------



## toadsurfer

Singapore. Don't even think about it any longer!


----------



## chellebubbles

toadsurfer said:


> Singapore. Don't even think about it any longer!


Okay, but why? theyre coming up a bit more expensive, but i havent heard a bad thing about them. Is there a big difference between them?


----------



## toadsurfer

Well to be honest there pretty similar to each other. Only issue with Qantas is you might find yourself on a British Airways flight in which case you might as well mail yourself to NZ as it would be more comfortable. 
I just love the Asian airlines cos the service and food and usually the legroom is better.


----------



## toadsurfer

I meant they're not there!


----------



## siobhanwf

lane: EMIRATES we flew with them in February and it was a brilliant flight....all 4 sectors in EACH direction


----------



## toadsurfer

I'd second emirates! My best flight ever was with them!


----------



## chellebubbles

Hey, who stuck the little tag on this saying check out [deleted link] Anything in particular i should be looking at? Thanks


----------



## topcat83

chellebubbles said:


> Hey, who stuck the little tag on this saying check out [deleted link] Anything in particular i should be looking at? Thanks


Hi there - I've just deleted the link in your message, as we don't allow links to other forums. I personally think there's nothing of the site you mentioned that's worth even visiting it for (unless you want a completely biased view LOL!)


----------



## anski

Emirates is my favourite airline, although recently flown 3 long haul flights with Air NZ & very very impressed.


----------



## chellebubbles

topcat83 said:


> Hi there - I've just deleted the link in your message, as we don't allow links to other forums. I personally think there's nothing of the site you mentioned that's worth even visiting it for (unless you want a completely biased view LOL!)


Hi Topcat, thats fine but who was it that originally stuck the tag on there saying look at it? is this a new thing?


----------



## topcat83

chellebubbles said:


> Hi Topcat, thats fine but who was it that originally stuck the tag on there saying look at it? is this a new thing?


I don't know - and I've only just spotted that you can add tags! (even us Mods don't know everything about this Forum  ) 

I'm not sure how you'd tell either.... I'll ask the Administrator.


----------



## dawnclaremaddox

We flew Qantas for our holiday last year premium economy, mainly because it was hubbies first long haul and he is over 6ft and I wanted him to be comfortable and he didn't want to do stop overs. Seats were wonderful. The only 2 things we had a problem with was hubbies tv didn't work properly and we didn't have a menu for the first 10 hours, so we didn't know that we were allowed snacks, drinks etc when we wanted and we didn't have a choice of dinner as they had run out and only had 1 option. So, whether it was worth, I think so for the comfort.

This year, as we were emigrating, we decided on Air NZ and hubby wanted to experience economy 1 way to see whether he would cope. He did very well, except his tv didn't work properly again! I myself had a lot of trouble with the screen as it was too close, so I didn't really see much tv. Food was great and legroom was pretty good too. The only drawback and I'm not sure if it is the same with other airlines, is that the cost 1 way is just as expensive as a return.

We paid £70 so we could take an extra suitcase each (under 23kgs each) which is worth it too.


----------



## Happy Go Lucky Us

chellebubbles said:


> Finally got our visa's, now who to fly with singapore airlines or qantas???


Hey,

When we flew out on our holiday to NZ we went with the chepest who ended up being Emirates and we thought they were brilliant!! In my opinion its a long flight and no matter who we fly with it will be uncomfortable just because of the length of the flight so for us it will be whoever is the chepaest!! 
Once we get our visa and we land in Auckland it will be a big stretch, a big deep breath followed by a big smile knowing we have made it to our new home!!


----------



## marykamal

I like qantas, service is good, planes are usually tidy and newish, plus you add points if you sign up to their loyalty club.


----------



## topcat83

I still like Air New Zealand. 

Have been very nervous about flying with some of the cheaper ones after catching a very nasty virus on the way back from the UK once. It was probably nothing to do with the flight specifically - but I find myself still shying away from anything other than Air NZ, Emirates, Cathay Pacific or Singapore Airlines now...


----------



## daisypop

We always fly Cathay these days as we've found them to be great. As was said earlier - you do usually find yourself on a BA flight when going with Qantas, and we've found BA flights not so great.


----------



## sdh080

topcat83 said:


> I still like Air New Zealand.
> 
> Have been very nervous about flying with some of the cheaper ones after catching a very nasty virus on the way back from the UK once. It was probably nothing to do with the flight specifically - but I find myself still shying away from anything other than Air NZ, Emirates, Cathay Pacific or Singapore Airlines now...


I find myself agreeing with topcat again, I tend to stick with the "bigger name" airlines and if you shop around there's always a good deal on at least one of them.


----------



## sandy16

chellebubbles said:


> Finally got our visa's, now who to fly with singapore airlines or qantas???


Hi
We flew to Christchurch with only 1 stop with Singapore Airlines, they were fantastic, good food, very helpfull and loads of leg room.

We booked out flights with The Flight Centre in London, they seemed to come out the cheapest in all the quotes we found. Plus we got a extra 20kg of luggage each.

We flew with Quantas a few years ago and between the 2 would go for Singapore Airlines.


----------



## Bathmark

I have to agree that Singapore Airlnes are very good with great food and staff. The only problem is that they are so popular that the flights are nearly always packed. We flew back with Qantas in January and they have imporved a lot compared to when I flew with them 6 years ago. They have modern planes with good leg room and excellent entertainment systems. The plane was also a lot less packed than Singapore Airlines. I would agree with a previous reply and say make sure you avoid British Airways. They are really bad with old planes and very rude staff!
We are flying with Korean Airlines in March, so I will be interested to see how good they are.


----------



## Happy Go Lucky Us

Bathmark said:


> I would agree with a previous reply and say make sure you avoid British Airways. They are really bad with old planes and very rude staff!
> We are flying with Korean Airlines in March, so I will be interested to see how good they are.


I love this thread, I commented a while back about us just going with the cheapest last time when we went on holiday which was with Emirates and they where great and I guess we were lucky!! I now know thay when it comes to our one way flight when we get our visa's NOT to fly with British Airways even if they are the cheapest... SHOCKING that I keep hearing bad things about them!!! 

Thanks everyone!!!! lane:


----------



## Guest

Our friends rate Korean Air and say the pricing is v/good. They do trips every 6mths.


----------

